# Bug in wacom driver of kernel 2.6 ??

## Maup

Hi all,

I searched the forum for a solution to get my wacom Graphire 2 working under Xfree 4.3.0-r6 running kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r6 (and r7). 

I tried every solution and it just doesn't work. I tried the solution as mentioned on linuxwacom.sourceforge.net, but that didn't change anything.

The problem is mainly that the moment I try to use the mouse, stylus or eraser the cursor jumps to the upper right corner of the screen and will almost not come out of it. If you try for a minute, Xfree freezes almost.

I tried compiling a new driver for X - didn't work

Checked my kernel configuration at least 10 times - didn't work

Precompiled driver from the linuxwacom package - didn't work

The only strange thing I can find is in the Xfree log file:

```

(==) Wacom Kernel Input device name: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

(==) Wacom tablet maximum X=0 maximum Y=0 X resolution=0 Y resolution=0 suppress=0

```

I tried to tweak this, and when I configured the pc-speaker in the input devices menu of menuconfig, the line became:

```

(==) Wacom Kernel Input device name: "PC Speaker"

```

Is this a bug? A simple off by one error in usbfs?

I just don't get it... 

Anyone an idea ?

Thanks in advance

Maup

----------

## scwalla

 *Quote:*   

> The only strange thing I can find is in the Xfree log file:
> 
> Code:
> 
> (==) Wacom Kernel Input device name: "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"
> ...

 

What device are you using in XF86Config?  Event0 is the keyboard.  Try this:

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

----------

## Maup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What device are you using in XF86Config? Event0 is the keyboard.
> 
> 

 

Yes, I am indeed using event0. But when I cat the /dev/input/event0 and I use my wacom I'm getting data.

I tried to use /dev/input/mouse0 but that didn't work either

greetz

----------

## HardenCoonor

I do have the same problem, i have a graphire3. 

Beside the wacom i also own a trackball, which works just fine, just until the moment i restart X with my graphire plugged in.  I also have 5 or 6 ports where i can plug it in, but all seem to have the same problem.

I guess it is a bug in the USB part of the kernel, but i am not sure. No error messages to support this. 

BTW., i use udev, where i let it create /dev/tball, /dev/wmouse and /dev/wpen, for the input devices i own. 

One of the later love/xx-sources (or the mm-patches) made the wacom quite usable, still it is far from being perfect as it was under kernels <2.6.7.

----------

## scwalla

 *Maup wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> What device are you using in XF86Config? Event0 is the keyboard.
> 
>  
> ...

 

No, mouse0 won't work either.  Did you bother to look at 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 as I suggested previously?    :Rolling Eyes:   It will show you how the kernel assigned your input devices.

----------

## Maup

 *Quote:*   

> No, mouse0 won't work either. Did you bother to look at
> 
> ```
> 
> cat /proc/bus/input/devices
> ...

 

I did. It shows the Wacom Graphire:

Handlers= mouse0 event1

I tried to use /dev/input/event1 in XF86Config.

Result in XFree86.0.log:

```

xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event1

```

But it is a start... so I will try further  :Smile: 

greetz

----------

## scwalla

 *Maup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I did. It shows the Wacom Graphire:
> 
> Handlers= mouse0 event1
> ...

 

OK, so event1 is the device you want.  I guess you have no other mouse set up?  Have you tried wacdump or xxd or cat on /dev/input/event1?  Can you access and get output?

----------

## Maup

 *Quote:*   

> OK, so event1 is the device you want. I guess you have no other mouse set up? Have you tried wacdump or xxd or cat on /dev/input/event1? Can you access and get output?

 

The problem is that this device does not exist.

I'll post the contents of the /proc/bus/input/devices asap.

greetz

----------

## Maup

The result of cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=event0 kbd 

B: EV=120003 

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe 

B: LED=7 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0011 Version=0203

N: Name="Wacom Graphire2 4x5"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:07.2-1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: EV=f 

B: KEY=1c43 0 70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=100 

B: ABS=3000003 

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c001 Version=0401

N: Name="Logitech N48"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:07.2-2/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2 

B: EV=f 

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 

B: REL=103 

B: ABS=100 0 

```

greetz

----------

## Grayman

Hi I'm running a Graphire 2 meself and having just upgraded to the new kernel (2.6.7) I can tell you that the wacom is fine here. I re-installed the drivers etc first, and also I use event1 to control the wacom.

Grayman

----------

## scwalla

 *Maup wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   OK, so event1 is the device you want. I guess you have no other mouse set up? Have you tried wacdump or xxd or cat on /dev/input/event1? Can you access and get output? 
> 
> The problem is that this device does not exist.
> 
> 

 

So there is some problem with your kernel build.  I assume you have devfs enabled or nothing would be working.  Are you using gentoo-dev-sources?  That's the only kernel I have tried this on.  Check these config options and rebuild your kernel.

Input device support ----->

 M  CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV

 M  CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV

USB support ------>

 M  CONFIG_USB

 M  CONFIG_USB_HID

 Y  CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT

 M  CONFIG_USB_WACOM

----------

## Maup

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Input device support -----> 
> 
> M CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV 
> ...

 

I have all these options built into the kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> So there is some problem with your kernel build. I assume you have devfs enabled or nothing would be working. Are you using gentoo-dev-sources? That's the only kernel I have tried this on. Check these config options and rebuild your kernel. 
> 
> 

 

Yes, I am using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r7.

No, I don't have devfs enabled. 

I tried it, /dev/input/event1 appeared, but it is still acting funny.

It works more or less when using /dev/input/event1, but the cursor is  unstable, it keeps jumping back to the upper right corner of the screen.

Edit: I tried all possible drivers. 

The original wacom driver keeps the cursor in the upper right corner.

Both the precompiled as the compiled driver of the linuxwacom package cause the cursor to jump around the screen when trying to use the stylus and the eraser. It is impossible to use the mouse, because it is almost impossible to move the cursor anywhere else then the upper right corner of the screen.

----------

## malv

I didn' t manage to find anything for DEVFS enabling during menuconfig. Must have overlooked something?

How do I enable DEVFS during kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 setup?

----------

## scwalla

 *malv wrote:*   

> I didn' t manage to find anything for DEVFS enabling during menuconfig. Must have overlooked something?
> 
> How do I enable DEVFS during kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r8 setup?

 

file systems ---->

  pseudo filesystems ----->

     Y   /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

     Y    Automatically mount at boot

Don't worry about the (OBSOLETE) warning,  Gentoo is still using DEVFS rather than UDEV.  See "Configuring the kernel" in the Gentoo Handbook.

Maup:

  Maybe something wrong in your XF86Config?  The original wacom_drv.o from the kernel will not work, but I have used both the prebuilt 4.3k2.6 and the one built by emergeing linuxwacom-0.6.3 with the -std flag.  Works fine here.

----------

## Maup

I'll include the parts of the XF86Config file where the wacom is described:

```

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "stylus"

   Driver   "wacom"

   # Switch Kernel 2.4 and Kernel 2.6

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "Type"      "stylus"

   Option   "USB"      "on"

   Option    "Mode"      "absolute"

   Option    "Treshold"   "200"

   Option   "HistorySize"   "200"

   #Option    "Suppress"   "30"

   Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

#   Option   "TopX"      "0"

#   Option   "TopY"      "0"

#   Option   "BottomX"   "1280"

#   Option   "BottomY"   "1024"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "eraser"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "Type"      "eraser"

   Option   "USB"      "on"

   Option    "Mode"      "absolute"

   #Option   "Suppress"   "30"

   Option   "Treshold"   "200"

   Option   "HistorySize"   "200"

   Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "cursor"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "Type"      "cursor"

   Option   "USB"      "on"

   Option   "Mode"      "relative"

   Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

EndSection

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "stylus" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "cursor" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice "eraser" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

```

I don't think there is anything strange in it....

----------

## scwalla

[quote]Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier    "cursor"

   Driver   "wacom"

   Option   "Device"   "/dev/input/event1"

   Option   "Type"      "cursor"

   Option   "USB"      "on"

   Option   "Mode"      "relative"

   Option   "ForceDevice"   "ISDV4"

EndSection 

Linuxwacom howto says ForceDevice is only for Tablet PC not Graphire.  I would comment that out and give it a try.

----------

## Maup

I already tested the configuration with the ForceDevice option disabled and that didn't make any difference.

To me it seems that X gets a few "conflicting" messages at the same time. That's the only reason I can think of why the cursor keeps jumping back to the upper right corner.

greetz and thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## scwalla

 *Maup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>     InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
> ...

 

I noticed one more thing, I use "SendCoreEvents" instead of "AlwaysCore".

----------

## rawc

I am having very similar issues with getting my Wacom Intuos2 4x5 tablet working under gentoo.   The tablet partially works...button/click events seem to be correctly handled, but the cursor gets caught in the upper right corner of the screen and movement of the wacom stylus or mouse makes things appear as if the cursor is fighting itself.  It is very frustrating trying to get things to work because not many people seem to have this same issue.

Running wacdump utility on my system might add some insight as to what is going on (maybe???).  Wacdump correctly identifies the tablet as an Intuos2 4x5 and seems to correctly display all the data for each of my tools (mouse, pen, and eraser).  The x, y positions of the mouse, the tilt and position of my pen, etc all appear to be correct.  But there's a problem...at the bottom of wacdump output it says "ParseData:  22 Invalid Argument (16616)".  Note that the 16616 number continually increases as the mouse or stylus is held on the tablet.  It should also be noted that wacdump displays this behavior indepedent of whether or not X is loaded.  I tried starting my system without X loading (to see if the X driver was causing any problems), but there was no difference.

Here's my hardware:

 -Asus P4P800-Deluxe Motherboard (Intel 865-PE chipset)

 -ATI Radeon 9600XT

 -Logitech PS/2 Wheel Mouse

 -Wacom Inutos2 4x5 Tablet

Here's my software (gentoo setup):

 -Gentoo 2004.1 with kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r8 (also tried r6 and r7)

 -Xorg-x11-6.7.0-r1 (i had first tried it with xfree 4.3.0-r6)

Here are things I've tried to fix the problem:

 -Followed the directions on the linuxwacom website

 -Checked kernel config

 -Checked /etc/X11/XF86Config

 -Tried both the kernel supplied driver and the linuxwacom-0.6.3 driver

Here some output from my system:

The result of cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```
I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0005 Version=0051

N: Name="ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse0 event0

B: EV=7

B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

H: Handlers=kbd event1

B: EV=120003

B: KEY=4 2000000 3802078 f840d001 f2ffffdf ffefffff ffffffff fffffffe

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=056a Product=0041 Version=0115

N: Name="Wacom Intuos2 4x5"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0

H: Handlers=mouse1 event2

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=1cdf 0 1f0000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

B: REL=100

B: ABS=f000163

B: MSC=1
```

Relevant Portions of XF86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver "wacom"

  Identifier "cursor"

  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

  Option "Type" "cursor"

  Option "Mode" "Relative"

#  Option "Speed" "3.0"

  Option "USB" "on"

  Option "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver "wacom"

  Identifier "stylus"

  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

  Option "Type" "stylus"

  Option "Mode" "Absolute"

  Option "USB" "on"

  Option "Tilt" "on"

  Option "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver "wacom"

  Identifier "eraser"

  Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

  Option "Type" "eraser"

  Option "Mode" "Absolute"

  Option "USB" "on"

  Option "Tilt" "on"

  Option "Threshold" "10"

EndSection
```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.

    Screen "Screen0"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

Relevant info from /var/log/messages:

```
Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc usbhid: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc input: Wacom Intuos2 4x5 on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc usbcore: registered new driver wacom

Jul  6 08:13:32 ctlspc drivers/usb/input/wacom.c: v1.30:USB Wacom Graphire and Wacom Intuos tablet driver
```

Anyhow, sorry about the longer post but I wanted to make sure I gave as much info as possible.  Hopefully somebody can help resolve the issue.  Thanks in advance.

-Rawc

----------

## scwalla

 *rawc wrote:*   

> I am having very similar issues with getting my Wacom Intuos2 4x5 tablet working under gentoo.   The tablet partially works...button/click events seem to be correctly handled, but the cursor gets caught in the upper right corner of the screen and movement of the wacom stylus or mouse makes things appear as if the cursor is fighting itself.  It is very frustrating trying to get things to work because not many people seem to have this same issue.
> 
> Running wacdump utility on my system might add some insight as to what is going on (maybe???).  Wacdump correctly identifies the tablet as an Intuos2 4x5 and seems to correctly display all the data for each of my tools (mouse, pen, and eraser).  The x, y positions of the mouse, the tilt and position of my pen, etc all appear to be correct.  But there's a problem...at the bottom of wacdump output it says "ParseData:  22 Invalid Argument (16616)".  Note that the 16616 number continually increases as the mouse or stylus is held on the tablet.  It should also be noted that wacdump displays this behavior indepedent of whether or not X is loaded.  I tried starting my system without X loading (to see if the X driver was causing any problems), but there was no difference.

 

Well the good news is that the ParseData thing is not your problem.  I see that too but all is well, and that 16616 thing is just the count of events wacdump has seen since you started it.

The bad news is that I can't be sure of what is causing your problem, the setup info you posted all looks good to me.  My log output looks like yours (except I am running a Graphire 3).  I am also using the same kernel and Xorg-x11.  

You did not post the X config for your mouse.  

You aren't using /dev/input/mice are you?  If so try using mouse0 instead.  The data from the wacom incorrectly appears on /dev/input/mice as well as /dev/input/eventX unless you build the mousedev module from the source in the linuxwacom package.  This may cause the cursor to "fight with itself".

----------

## rawc

 *Quote:*   

> You did not post the X config for your mouse.
> 
> You aren't using /dev/input/mice are you? If so try using mouse0 instead. The data from the wacom incorrectly appears on /dev/input/mice as well as /dev/input/eventX unless you build the mousedev module from the source in the linuxwacom package. This may cause the cursor to "fight with itself".

 

I was using /dev/mouse for my PS/2 mouse (/dev/mouse pointed to /dev/psaux).  I decided to try /dev/input/mouse0 like you suggested just to see if it would change anything, and it got rid of the problem with the cursor appearing to "fight itself" when moving the wacom mouse.  This didn't improve my situtation much, though,  because now the cursor does not move at all when moving the wacom mouse on the pad.  Here's my mouse config for reference:

```
Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mouse0"

EndSection
```

After making the change to my mouse config I decided to play around with xidump (knowing that the ParseData thing with wacdump shouldn't be a problem).  It confirmed what I was experiencing...no mouse movement data, but mouse button events are received:

```
xidump v0.5.1

InputDevice: cursor

Valuators: Relative   Axes: 6  Buffer: 0

             x-axis    y-axis   pressure  rotation  throttle    wheel

     data:

      min:  +00000    +00000    +00000    -00900    -01023    +00000

      max:  +12700    +10600    +01023    +00899    +01023    +01023

      res:  +99999    +99999    +00001    +00001    +00001    +00001

Proximity:  IN

    Focus:

  Buttons:  1-UP      2-UP      3-UP      4-UP      5-UP

     Keys:
```

While further trying to troubleshoot the problem, I turned the debug option on to level 10 for the wacom cursor in XF86Config.  I get some interesting data output to my /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

xf86WcmDevReadPacket: device=/dev/input/event2 fd=5 pos=0 remaining=256

xf86WcmReadPacket buffer has 80 bytes

xf86WcmEvent: c=1 i=0 t=2 s=0x2400ed6 x=4774 y=5874 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4785

commonDispatchEvents

[cursor] prox=true x=1193 y=1468 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0

[cursor] rel prox=1 x=1193  y=1468  z=0 button=false    buttons=0

xf86WcmEvent: c=0 i=0 t=2 s=(nil) x=4803 y=5875 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4785

Suppressing data according to filter

xf86WcmDevReadPacket: device=/dev/input/event2 fd=5 pos=0 remaining=256

xf86WcmReadPacket buffer has 80 bytes

xf86WcmEvent: c=1 i=0 t=2 s=0x2400ed6 x=4747 y=5866 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4797

commonDispatchEvents

[cursor] prox=true x=2380 y=2935 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0

[cursor] rel prox=1 x=2380  y=2935  z=0 button=false    buttons=0

xf86WcmEvent: c=0 i=0 t=2 s=(nil) x=4803 y=5875 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4797

Suppressing data according to filter

xf86WcmDevReadPacket: device=/dev/input/event2 fd=5 pos=0 remaining=256

xf86WcmReadPacket buffer has 80 bytes

xf86WcmEvent: c=1 i=0 t=2 s=0x2400ed6 x=4724 y=5862 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4809

commonDispatchEvents

[cursor] prox=true x=3561 y=4400 z=0 b=false b=0 tx=0 ty=0 wl=0 rot=0 th=0

[cursor] rel prox=1 x=3561  y=4400  z=0 button=false    buttons=0

xf86WcmEvent: c=0 i=0 t=2 s=(nil) x=4803 y=5875 b=0 p=0 rz=0 tx=0 ty=0 aw=0 rw=0 t=0 df=0 px=1 st=4809

Suppressing data according to filter

The 'xf86WcmEvent' lines highlighted in green appear to have correct x, y values.  I didn't include the full debug output (it's quite long), but when I move the wacom mouse from the left side of the pad all the way to the right side the x, y values in green correspond to the mouse movement.

The 'xf86WcmEvent' lines highlighted in red each have the same x, y values, which I would assume is why the cursor isn't moving on my screen.  The 'Suppressing data according to filter' message is probably another reason I'm not seeing cursor movement.  So this brings up some questions...why are there two 'xf86WcmEvent' lines (the green and red highlighted lines) associated with each movement? Are the red lines being used to generate mouse movement instead of the green lines?  What's the difference between x, y values on the 'xf86WcmEvent' lines and the x, y values on the '[cursor]' lines?  Why is the data being suppressed?

I've tried the 'prebuilt' X driver in the linuxwacom-0.6.3 package and also compiled my own X driver (which is easy in gentoo  :Smile: ), but nothing makes a difference.  Could this problem be narrowed down to a bug in the wacom X driver or could it still be a problem on my system?  Any further help is appreciated.  Thanks again in advance.

Rawc

----------

## scwalla

 *rawc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> After making the change to my mouse config I decided to play around with xidump (knowing that the ParseData thing with wacdump shouldn't be a problem).  It confirmed what I was experiencing...no mouse movement data, but mouse button events are received:
> 
> <snip>
> ...

 

I have had intermittant problems with xidump freezing and not showing any data at all.  But in those cases no button info is shown either, so that is not your problem here.

Sorry, I don't know how to interpret the debug output, but those lines you highlighted in red may be the problem.  I do not see that when I turn on debug.  I do see the "Suppressing data according to filter" messages so I wouldn't worry about those.

If you are seeing valid looking data in wacdump, your kernel setup is in pretty good shape.  So I think your problem is X related.  Check Xorg.0.log you should see a line identifing the driver when it loads.  Should look like:

```

(II) Wacom driver level: 26-j0.6.2 $

```

If the driver identifies correctly and your problem continues, you may want to post to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net

----------

## rawc

 *Quote:*   

> If the driver identifies correctly and your problem continues, you may want to post to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net

 

Yep, my driver identifies correctly.  Looks like I'll be posting to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list.  Thanks again for your help.

Rawc

----------

## scwalla

 *rawc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If the driver identifies correctly and your problem continues, you may want to post to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list at http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net 
> 
> Yep, my driver identifies correctly.  Looks like I'll be posting to the linuxwacom-discuss mailing list.  Thanks again for your help.
> 
> Rawc

 You probably already saw this on linuxwacom-discuss but other users have had the same problem with Intuos2 and the current driver.  There is a report from "Major A" that using the prebuilt wacom_drv.o from linuxwacom 0.6.2 solves the problem for now.

----------

## rawc

For reference sake, I figured I should post an update to the issues I was having with my wacom tablet not working under a 2.6.7 kernel and xorg-x11-6.7.0.  Apparently, the issue WAS a bug in the wacom X driver.  I was recently emailed the next release of the linux-wacom drivers (0.6.4 package) for testing purposes and all of my issues with having no cursor movement in X have disappeared.  The parsedata error I was seeing in the wacdump utility has also disappeared.

This should be good news for everybody who has been struggling with the current drivers.

-Rawc

----------

## Flydude

Bummer... When I install the new driver (0.6.4) my Volito is working a bit better, but the cursor is still behaving eratic.

Is there something else I should do apart from installing this new driver?

I'm running 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 with xorg-6.7.0.

----------

## scwalla

 *Flydude wrote:*   

> Bummer... When I install the new driver (0.6.4) my Volito is working a bit better, but the cursor is still behaving eratic.
> 
> Is there something else I should do apart from installing this new driver?
> 
> I'm running 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 with xorg-6.7.0.

  If you are using /dev/input/mice for your mouse in xorg.conf change it to /dev/input/mouse0 or whatever device your mouse is on.

----------

## Flydude

Yep, that did the trick! Thanks!

----------

## mr_smidge

 *rawc wrote:*   

> I am having very similar issues with getting my Wacom Intuos2 4x5 tablet working under gentoo.   The tablet partially works...button/click events seem to be correctly handled, but the cursor gets caught in the upper right corner of the screen and movement of the wacom stylus or mouse makes things appear as if the cursor is fighting itself.  It is very frustrating trying to get things to work because not many people seem to have this same issue.

 

I have almost the exact same problem as you  :Smile: .

System:

ECS 735 Centrino notebook

Ati Radeon 9700 Mobility

Wacom Intuos 2 9x12

When I run wacdump on the relevant /dev/input/eventX, none of the values change at all when I use the mouse, stylus, or eraser, EXCEPT for the x coordinate.  The x coordinate changes quite randomly, and is often out of the specified range (it should be in the range 0-30480, but it quite strangely likes to jump up to 65000 sometimes).  In particular, it looks like the X coord is a 16-bit value, and that it's hovering around the zero mark, either a few hundred units up or down from it.

I'm using xorg 6.7.0, and I've tried with 2.6.7-r14 and 2.6.8-r1 kernels, after I read in some other thread (which I can't find right now) that there was some kernel issue that wasn't going to be resolved until 2.6.9 but was ok with the 2.6.7 kernels.... Still no luck.

I'm using the prebuilt drivers, reported as 26-j0.6.4 in Xorg.0.log

If I use the standard xorg driver, nothing happens - if I use the prebuilt driver, then I get the "mouse sticks to corners of screen" issue that's been mentioned before.

Any resolution?

I'm going to try using an earlier version of the linuxwacom drivers to see if that works...

----------

## mr_smidge

Oh, forgot to mention:

My xorg.conf is almost nigh on identical to rawc's, so I'm pretty sure that's ok.

I've also got my laptop trackpad using a synaptics driver, attached to /dev/input/even0.  It works perfectly.

I'll report back here if I find a solution, but I've been trying for days now with no luck  :Sad: .

----------

## babo

I had simmilar problems. My wacom was jumping to right top corner of the screen. And this was so untill i set the wacom input to /dev/input/event2 and changed mouse from /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mouse0. Than it was working. 

Couse cat /dev/mouse was reacting to both, wacom and mouse as I remember. But I still don't get the pressure in gimp.

----------

